# Hymer tyre pressures



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, I have a 1997 Hymer B574, would anyone know what are the correct tyre pressures. Many thanks, Gary


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

For anyone to give an informed answer they would need to know the make, type and size of the tyres and the individual axle weights of your van - fully loaded. The best people to advise you are the tyre manufacturers, most of whom are reasonably helpful.


----------



## PaullM (Aug 27, 2012)

*Tyre Pressure*

Hi Beemer,

I have a '93 Hymer on a Fiat Ducato body approx. 3,100 kg. The original manual refers to the B564 (probably the closest to yours - that tyre pressures are:
Front: 4.3 bar
Rear: 4.5 bar.

I found that running slightly higher pressures was necessary as the vehicle tended to wallow in corners. I've been running 4.7 bar all round. There are 2 adults, 2 children aboard with luggage. Have been on the road for 6 months - good fuel consumption/tyre wear/handling. This might assist until you can get better information.

Regards,
Paull


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

beemer328 said:


> Hi all, I have a 1997 Hymer B574, would anyone know what are the correct tyre pressures. Many thanks, Gary


Yep, Hymer would know! :lol:

Seriously you need to ask someone who knows as Peribo has pointed out. The post after his discusses a vehicle that carries the same Hymer model number but is on a completely different chassis.


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

many thanks for your replys, I will do some research and post what I find out. Many thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

beemer328 said:


> many thanks for your replys, I will do some research and post what I find out. Many thanks


Hi,
The way that Michelin explained the way they calculated the pressure to me was 80 psi on the rear for all vans (an industry agreed safety decision) and then adjust the ride comfort with an appropriate pressure at the front. Not very scientific is it? But maybe it doesn't need to be.
55 psi was the front pressure recommended to me and I decided to go with 65 psi at the rear.


----------



## beemer328 (Jun 1, 2012)

wow 80 does seem a bit high, I was worrying at around 50


----------

